# Anja Langer, the greatest ever female bodybuilder



## GFR (Dec 18, 2009)

YouTube Video










*anja langer 1987 1*







YouTube Video










*anja langer 1987 2*


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 18, 2009)

I haven't heard her name in years.  She used to be on a ESPN BB show with Boyer Coe and Shawn Ray, forget the name.  German babe for sure.


----------



## dr pangloss (Dec 19, 2009)

I met her at LAX one time.  swear to god she flirted with me.  She was def a babe.


----------



## PainandGain (Dec 26, 2009)

she does look good, i like that she retains her womanly figure but still has appreciable size and also very nice seperation


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Built (Dec 29, 2009)

She looked amazing - really lovely physique, strong, excellent size and symmetry, powerful and clearly female.


----------



## dr pangloss (Dec 30, 2009)

Built said:


> She looked amazing - really lovely physique, strong, excellent size and symmetry, powerful and clearly female.


 

yeah she really was beautiful.  Big shoulders and back and beautiful ass and she looked totally girly.


----------



## lnvanry (Jan 4, 2010)

never heard/seen her...she looked great in those two clips though.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 4, 2010)

She was phenomenal.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 5, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jan 11, 2010)

^Curtis James, _thread killer_.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 11, 2010)

*Anja Langer Web Page*


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 11, 2010)

just wish she was nakey

I did like her


----------



## Curt James (Jan 11, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> just wish she was nakey
> 
> I did like her



Check out here site.

She's still looking fine. But, uh, no _nakey_. 

lol


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Jan 11, 2010)

Its refreshing to see a woman bodybuilder who actually looks like a woman.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2010)

ArnoldsProtege said:


> Its refreshing to see a woman bodybuilder who actually looks like a woman.



in her era they all looked like that.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 12, 2010)

yeah its true. Look at Cory. I heard she still looks pretty damn good for her age. 

Then again, Nicole Bass looks like a fucking nightmare.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 13, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I haven't heard her name in years. She used to be on a ESPN BB show with Boyer Coe and Shawn Ray, forget the name. German babe for sure.


I apologize.... it was Anja Schreiner who was on the ESPN show, another German babe.

Could not find on You Tube, here is another link...

Anja Schreiner on Vimeo


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 13, 2010)

I really liked her posing. It would be a really good kick in the ass for the sport if they brought back this look. It was actually pretty hot. I dont like this shit being passed off now as "female" bodybuilding.


----------



## aboutmuscle (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow. She is good even though she is well built with big shoulders she still holds her feminine looks. First time ever heard the name but gonna do reading and learn some more about. Some of you guys have posted great videos of her here.


----------

